# Do I need the final degree certificate for immigration?



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

A freind of mine has only his provisional degree. Marksheets are original.

Will it work?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What's a Provincial Degree?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

provisional. It is a makeshift letter issued by the Institute when one graduates. 

HTH


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

trinkasharma said:


> provisional. It is a makeshift letter issued by the Institute when one graduates.
> 
> HTH


A complete degree certificate would be required.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks!


----------

